# SWAT tryouts are near.



## TaylorsNutrition (Oct 28, 2003)

I never really had any reason to do this, but figured with all the advice and support that you get from this board, I would be crazy not to. Anyway, I have been on a bodyfat decrease workout for about 3 months now. I did this because I wanted to be in better shape for myself and family and also because I am trying out for our SWAT team. The tryouts consist of 6 hours of physical endurance. 
Since starting this I have went from 202lbs down to 185lbs. I am 5'10". All I can say is that my knees don't hurt like they used to and I can run 4 miles no sweat. 
Here's what my daily training and food intake consist of.
I roll out of bed around 0415hrs (am). Head out the door to either bike 20miles or go up to LOWES motor speedway and run 4 miles.
I cardio three days and workout for two days and swap them every week. The next week would be workout three and cardio 2.
After run or workout I consume 10grams of creatine and a whey protein shake.
I start my tour of duty at 0630hrs (am). 
Around 0900hrs I consume another protein shake and eat an apple.
I usually eat lunch around 1100hrs which consist of peanut butter sandwiches or I go to Chick-Filet and get a Chargrilled chicken garden salad. I also have a protein shake.
Around 1330hrs(pm) I consume another protein shake with some nuts and get off work at 1430hrs(pm).
Around diner time I usually have whatever I want, and even drink a pepsi with my meal. (I drink nothing but water the whole time at work)
That's my day in a nutshell. 

Oh yeah. My SWAT tryouts are on Nov. 4th and I'll be sure to let everyone know how it goes...


----------



## Eggs (Oct 28, 2003)

hey coppilot, sounds like fun, good luck on your SWAT tryouts.  Of course luck has nothing to do with it 

Sounds like you're in alot better shape now, good to hear you cut some weight and have a good routine working for you.  Only suggestion I might have is throwing in a healthy solid snack between those first two protein shakes.  You know how whey is, in and out in not time... would be good to throw something in that has a slightly longer digestion time to provide those nutrients over a longer time period.  It'll be important to kick your body back into an anabolic state after doing that heavy cardio, etc.

Anyhow, looking forward to hearing about tryouts.  Charlotte gets some action so it wont just be training all the time too


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Oct 28, 2003)

I know I forgot something. After my first shake I usually have a bowl of raisin bran and three eggwhites.  Thanks for the support Eggs!!!!


----------



## ZECH (Oct 28, 2003)

Nothing better than being lead man on a drug raid busting through the door with your gun drawn and pointing! You talk about big eyes! Good luck CP!


----------



## X Ring (Oct 29, 2003)

coppilot,  how did you get into the SWAT team thing.  Like were you in the military?  If so how long and what did you do?  What other jobs have you had before this?  and What do you want to do if and when you get into SWAT
Thank 
Gary


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Oct 29, 2003)

SWAT is actually something I have never been interested in. I figured I still have 20 years of law enforcement and I am getting bored of just answering calls everyday. I work 6am til 2pm five days a week and go home. I got interested in SWAT do to the risk facture and the high level of physical fitness you have to maintain. SWAT is definately not for everyone and I'll find out if it's for me next tuesady...
In SWAT your primary duties are to help and respond to high risk situations. Examples are high-risk warrants,hostage situations and terrorist type acts. You train 3 times a month minimum and it usually last 8 hours a day.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 31, 2003)

You could have been in the chase last night that ended up with the HP car upside down on Wilkinson! Those guys are lucky they were not shot!


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Nov 1, 2003)

Yes they were VERY lucky. That chase actually started in the area that I work in. Fortunately I work day shift only and don't have to deal with many things that exciting.


----------



## aretm (Jun 23, 2005)

cool


----------

